# Catfish Baits



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

I know people use carp, sucker, bluegill, crappie, yellow bellies, doughs, stink baits, etc...

so what other baits do people use, or weird baits that uve come up with?

i know ive used hot dogs with strawberry kool-aid with garlic powder mixed together done really well with it at the club i belong too.


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

I pretty much only use cut shad or chicken liver. I only fish for the channel cats... leave the bigger cats to dinkbuster  I have seen people use corn, hotdogs with some type of peanut butter mixture on them. Good ol' nightcrawlers.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ive noticed people talking abou peanut butter before, seems like an odd thing for bait but atleast if u bring crackers u got something to snack on while fishing. LOL 

my buddy used to make hamburger, garlic cloves smashed, cotton, crackers, and mix it all together and use panty hose to hold it on the hook, he would use alot of garlic and man did it reak of garlic.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i know a guy who cuts up boneless skinless chicken breasts into bait size pieces and then soaks it in ANISE OIL in a ziplock. he keep them in the fridge and just keeps reusing them till they are gone, he said they dont rot or get stinky for some reason when soaked in the Anise oil..........................YES.......i have seen them work just about everywhere hes tried them !!!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

"yuckum-puck"... terrible smelling bait!!!, but it works once the water is scented with it...hamburger, limber cheese, and cotton or flour to stiffen it...then once it is mixed, set in a glass jar far from your house for 3 days in the sun to let it "ripen"....works great for channels but man o man is it hard to get the stink off your hands

WD40 is also a method of catching channels...just spray down your nightcralwer or chunk of cut bait or whatever and go fish

then there is trout and salmon chunks...when you get started on channels with it...you can catch them until you run out of bait


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

shrimp works great! other than that i normally stick to shad


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Baits

I have been catfishing a few years now and I think I can speak from experience and say that it may be in one's best interest to keep things simple. When I 1st got into cattin' I bought tubs of stink bait, dip worms, you name it. if It was a commercial bait, I tried it. I even paid for "secret bait" recipes off EBay. What I learned was this: You'll get channels off all that stuff, but that's it. Sure you may hear of the freak Flathead that is "caught" using some odd ball bait, but it's not the norm. I'll also add that the channels will usually be smaller than normal too. I can't speak for Blues but I know if your looking for Flatheads stay away from that stuff.

Now back to keeping it simple. I think the best Channel bait is a piece of cut shad/skipjack/chub/sucker/etc..... If I for whatever reason don't have or can't get cut bait, I'll use a regular old nightcrawler. 

As far as Flatheads go, my bait of choice has to be a Large Goldfish, followed closely by a bluegill. I think a hungry flathead will hit just about any live bait you can think of. I've used goldfish, bluegills, chubs, largemouths, smallmouths, saugeyes, white bass, common carp, rockbass, small channels, bullheads, crappie, redhorse and other suckers, shiners, shad and probably more. Certain baits will be much more active than others and stay alive better such as Goldfish, bullheads and believe it or not, I've had live Shad last for hours! Shad are so hard to keep alive but man, once on the hook they are always dancing around and doing things that would gain a predator's attention. I don't mean to mislead anyone either, sometimes a fresh cut shad head or gut pocket is just what a flathead is looking for, but I think the key to using cut bait for flatheads is that it must be F-R-E-S-H!!!!!!!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

the knowledge of what the fisherman on here have never amazes me, yeah i dont care for commercial baits too much, one why spend money on a commercial bait that is really only targeting one type of fish, when u can go to a creek or pond or something and get fresh live bait for FREE and target multiple types of fish, ive mainly always have used blue gills live or cut bait bluegills, this year alone ive been targeting cats mainly and not bass fishing as much, ive caught my big bass and still do, but once uve got the bug for something bigger and better its on, and well after i seen the boil of the fish pendog66 lost last saturday i def wanna learn to target the bigger cats.

brandon aka bassattacker


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

My first choice for momster flats are bullheads,followed by shad,then blue gill. Of course chubs,suckers, crappie,goldfish.just remember to make sure you bait is lively so they will attract a big cat.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the most consistant bait i have ever found for cats, take a cast net, net the riffle at the bottom of the hole, put any non gamefish in the bait tank, then use them that night. no extra money spent (except for the net), no guessing what they might bite, just keep it simple. as mellon said if its cutbait flatheads want it fresh, but cut shad and suckers catch almost all my daytime flatties. if i was down to just choosing two baits for all situations i would just bring live shad and gills everywhere and cut them up when i wanted cutbait


----------

